# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  From Ramsay Street to Chester?

## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses have set their sights on Australia in a bid to snap up new behind-the-scenes talent.

The show's team have begun advertising job opportunities Down Under as part of a plan to bring in new storyliners, script editors and producers.

Chiefs at the Channel 4 soap regularly refresh the creative team by bringing in new faces, but this time the net is being cast wider than ever with a plan to lure over talent from the other side of the world.

The news could mean that writers and producers who have previously worked on Home and Away and Neighbours swap the beach and the barbecues for Chester's most dangerous village.

The new backyard of Number 22 in Neighbours
Â© Channel 5
One of the Ramsay Street houses on Neighbours

A post on an Australian jobs website reads: "Calling all Australian TV crew looking to relocate to the UK for a year. Hollyoaks is Channel 4's award-winning flagship soap that entertains its loyal audience five nights a week with fast-paced, dramatic storylines, renowned for pushing boundaries.

"In order to maintain the high standards of storytelling our audience has come to expect, we're currently looking to expand our editorial team and are looking for experienced storyliners, script editors and producers, with a background in serial drama, to join us on a 12-month fixed term contract at our Liverpool offices."

Explaining the decision, a Hollyoaks spokesperson told Digital Spy: "Hollyoaks leaves no stone unturned in the search for new talent. As well as Lime Pictures' regular initiatives to find fresh UK-based creatives, we welcome applicants from other countries. Australia in particular has a tradition of producing strong continuing drama."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3lRQxTWoz 
F

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015)

----------

